# USB Woes .... (Input/HID & Printer)

## NicZak

After a number of unsuccessful attempts, I have yet to get my soyo PSX -> USB gamepad to work under gentoo.  I have accomplished this daunting task in redhat by simply enabling joystick/c/hid support in kernel, along with input/joydev  as module.  I load input/joydev on startup and everything runs fine (in redhat) but using that same routine in gentoo proves to be unsuccessful.  Another problem I am having is not being able to print via my epson usb printer.  Any thoughts on either of these ?  Thanks -

----------

## AutoBot

Have you enable OHCI, if not try that.

----------

